# Dutch city mulls banning meat ads



## x65943 (Sep 7, 2022)

In an effort to curb climate change, a green party in the Dutch city of Haarlem is set to ban meat ads beginning in 2024. Several Dutch cities have already set bans for the fossil fuel industry and aviation industry to combat climate change.

Opposition from the meat industry claims such moves are antithetical to free speech. Some 95% of Dutch people eat meat and about 50% eat meat every day.

Source: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-62810867


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 7, 2022)

x65943 said:


> In a effort to curb climate change


Meanwhile USA, China and India laughs in the background.


----------



## Valwinz (Sep 7, 2022)

self destroying themselves 
amazing


----------



## SG854 (Sep 7, 2022)

This thread is making me hungry for animal flesh. All the farting is going to cause global warming.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Meanwhile USA, China and India laughs in the background.



we will see, if they communists win the senate in november, brandon might do it too


----------



## x65943 (Sep 7, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> we will see, if they communists win the senate in november, brandon might do it too


The US has pretty significant free speech safeguards, and beyond that this would not be covered under the federal mandate in the constitution so would if anything be a state by state issue


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2022)

Free speech issue aside, not sure if this will help much. They would be better off banning traditional meat, when lab meat becomes mainstream enough.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 7, 2022)

x65943 said:


> The US has pretty significant free speech safeguards, and beyond that this would not be covered under the federal mandate in the constitution so would if anything be a state by state issue



well your buddy doesn't seem to think amendments are absolute, so i wouldn't hold your breath on that, he's also not big on rules as he violated the 10th amendment/Nuremburg code with mask/vaccine mandates. Similarly, most of the country are controlled by communists, so its not that big of a deal.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 7, 2022)

Wish I could manage something more than "fucking hippies" but I think I will go with that. Would be interesting to press them on the environmental impact of meat as most stats I see such people throw around are dubious in the extreme.

That said other than boards outside of supermarkets I don't think I have seen meat adverts*, and my few trips to Haarlem over the years (granted it has been more than 10 years at this point) saw pretty minimal advertising anyway.

*granted the next step is to appease the filthy vegan set and cheese and milk are rather different stories.


----------



## City (Sep 7, 2022)

When I say vegan, most people think obnoxious asshole, despite most of them never meeting any.

Why do you think it's that?


I don't like the ban but yeah, play fire with fire.


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 7, 2022)

_Climate change_ is a euphemism for societal collapse.

Here's another example where they were blaming _climate change_ for fish destroying algae bloom which turned out to be from dumping raw sewage (human shit) directly into the bay:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/science...ding-giant-algae-bloom-San-Francisco-Bay.html


----------



## impeeza (Sep 7, 2022)

x65943 said:


> In an effort to curb climate change, a green party in the Dutch city of Haarlem is set to ban meat ads beginning in 2024. Several Dutch cities have already set bans for the fossil fuel industry and aviation industry to combat climate change.
> 
> Opposition from the meat industry claims such moves are antithetical to free speech. Some 95% of Dutch people eat meat and about 50% eat meat every day.
> 
> Source: https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-62810867


and when will ban the rice?  rice produce more greenhose gases than meat.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 7, 2022)

impeeza said:


> and when will ban the rice?  rice produce more greenhose gases than meat.


On a per calorie basis, not even close


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 7, 2022)

Peta strikes again


----------



## impeeza (Sep 7, 2022)

x65943 said:


> On a per calorie basis, not even close


nop the microbes on the rice fields needed for growth the plant produce more methane than all the cows


----------



## Nothereed (Sep 8, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> controlled by communists


Please define communists. Because I have a feeling you don't know what that positions means or entails.
or better yet, how about we all settle this in a proper debate via voice chat. I'm sure the mods would be substantially happier not having close heavily derailed threads.
@LainaGabranth I'm pretty sure would also love to enjoy to actually have a proper debate, since we just end up going in circles on these forms for ages and a half.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2022)

"mull": to heat with sugar and spices: see "mulled wine, mulled cider"
"mull over": to think about, consider.


----------



## mammastuffing (Sep 8, 2022)

impeeza said:


> and when will ban the rice?  rice produce more greenhose gases than meat.


First of all - with a claim like that you'd better provide your sources.

Second, if someone says they're trying to find a cure for cancer, do you also ask "and when are you going to find the cure for heart decease? More people die from that than cancer!"?

And third, are you implying that they're banning meat? Because I'm pretty sure the article was about banning the advertisment for meat.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

Frankly meat doesn't need advertising, so this seems like a pointless gesture.  We just need to make growing it in a lab more efficient/cost effective, and scale it up.  I still can't believe the world allowed large swaths of the Amazon to be burned down for farming cattle.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Frankly meat doesn't need advertising


Hooo boy, does it ever.
Not eating meat in general, that will never stop, but the current level of consumption relies on constant heavy marketing by the meat industry. If meat advertising stopped, consumption would drop considerably.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> Hooo boy, does it ever.
> Not eating meat in general, that will but the current level of consumption relies on constant heavy marketing by the meat industry. If meat advertising stopped, consumption would drop considerably.


I honestly feel like I would continue to eat meat 3-4x a day without advertising

I have tried to stop before and it was very difficult (and I felt so bad I gave up)


----------



## Xzi (Sep 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> Hooo boy, does it ever.
> Not eating meat in general, that will but the current level of consumption relies on constant heavy marketing by the meat industry. If meat advertising stopped, consumption would drop considerably.


Really?  Gotta be a cultural difference between Americans and Europeans then, because I can't remember the last time I saw an advertisement (TV or billboard) for just straight-up meat.  Fast food or sit-down restaurants, sure, but I'd put that in a different category since most of those places also have non-meat options.

I try to stick to white meat only these days, but even that's been a struggle.  Might be two days out of each month I go completely without meat.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2022)

x65943 said:


> I honestly feel like I would continue to eat meat 3-4x a day without advertising
> 
> I have tried to stop before and it was very difficult (and I felt so bad I gave up)


Don't get me wrong, I love the meats  (  ) 
I'm not saying people would stop eating meat entirely and cold turkey (mmm, cold turkey...) 
But a lot of people would gradually go from meat three meals a day to one (or even less), and the _average _consumption would drop by a lot.


----------



## x65943 (Sep 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the meats  (  )
> I'm not saying people would stop eating meat entirely and cold turkey (mmm, cold turkey...)
> But a lot of people would gradually go from meat three meals a day to one (or even less), and the _average _consumption would drop by a lot.


I think food consumption is cultural, and we learn to cook from our families

I honestly don't think a lot of home cooking is influenced by advertising 

As for eating out, yes that is heavily influenced by ads - but at least in America, what will you even order out that doesn't have meat in it?

I admit I struggle to even conceptualize more than a handful of meals without meat


----------



## Viri (Sep 8, 2022)

Reading this thread makes me want to buy some steak.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2022)

Veho said:


> Hooo boy, does it ever.
> Not eating meat in general, that will never stop, but the current level of consumption relies on constant heavy marketing by the meat industry. If meat advertising stopped, consumption would drop considerably.


I know marketing brought up the relative consumption rates for the US (probably the greatest advertising success other than the torches of freedom thing to start women smoking) by making people think it a component of a good meal (and further ones increasing the proportions within such things) but would it drop? The notion seems fairly ingrained at this point (and it is not like the anti meat set have not had their way with things for decades now, around for a lot longer) with relative costs or general financial health being the main thing to moderate most consumption (and even then that usually means cheaper cuts/sources/alternatives, or people go hunting. That also assumes people cook -- reconstituted abattoir floor leavings with breadcrumbs around them being rather cheaper and easier than making a stir fry in a lot of places that would care about what hippies think).
I am not aware of bans/notable impediments to advertising for meat anywhere at present so I don't know what we might have public, I imagine someone in some meat company (and while not monopolies there are but a few in most markets) forgot, experimented or neglected one day and might be nice for a regression test, though I also imagine that data is rather well hidden even by advertising standards.


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Really?  Gotta be a cultural difference between Americans and Europeans then, because I can't remember the last time I saw an advertisement (TV or billboard) for just straight-up meat.


Weird, everyone knows the "beef, it's what's for dinner" and "pork, the other white meat" and "got milk" and other slogans. (Granted, I haven't seen a unified "eat meat in general" campaign) More recently (recent in my mind; time flies and the last 15 years have been a blur) the "Powerful Beefscapes", which I was disapp surprised to find wasn't a gay porn mag (they really should run these slogans past some teenagers before going public) and "Nicely done, beef!" and so on. Maybe they're not as ubiquitous there as the distance makes it seem. Maybe your ad blocker is just too good 




x65943 said:


> I think food consumption is cultural, and we learn to cook from our families
> I honestly don't think a lot of home cooking is influenced by advertising


Or learn how _not _to cook, if you've ever tried one of my mom's dishes   

Anyway, dietary habits are very influenced by marketing. A lot of the home-spun wisdoms regurgitated by "Breakfast is the most important meal of the day" was a marketing campaign by a cereal manufacturer. "Coffee stunts growth" was launched by a coffee substitute manufacturer. "Orange juice is healthy" was a push to get rid of a citrus surplus. I don't know where "an apple a day keeps the doctor away" came from but I have my suspicions


----------



## impeeza (Sep 8, 2022)

try to convince the big fields of rice to use the "possible solution":

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/04/200420105045.htm

by now, I am happy with my local produce rice and burger  (moco loco)


----------



## lolcatzuru (Sep 8, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> Please define communists. Because I have a feeling you don't know what that positions means or entails.
> or better yet, how about we all settle this in a proper debate via voice chat. I'm sure the mods would be substantially happier not having close heavily derailed threads.
> @LainaGabranth I'm pretty sure would also love to enjoy to actually have a proper debate, since we just end up going in circles on these forms for ages and a half.



you do as you see fit, if you cant identify a communist, then you have bigger problems im afraid, also why invite an alt?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 9, 2022)

Although I can see where this might make some impact, it's kind of avoiding other major contributors to climate change. Big box stores, warehouses, and many other large-scale/global industries do far more damage to the environment. Yet, they continue to be skirted around and the conversation seems largely focused on the farming industry shouldering the blame for climate change.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 10, 2022)

I don't see the issue nor the point. As mentioned, it doesn't need advertising. Heck, the only meat advertising I've seen is from fast food joints. Okay, and bbq sauces (no idea why they're heavily advertising) and, ironically enough, meat replacements ('the vegetarian butcher). So only those fast food joints have to adapt (yes, they will advertise a veggie burger, pretending they invented the ban rather than oppose).

The reason it's pointless is because we're all almost literally spoonfed meat. Fuck, I've fed my two year old a burger from the bbq just yesterday. The reason the industry isn't advertising is because it doesn't need to. We'll all end up eating it anyway.

And I'm not sure what to think of it, but a friend of mine is a veterinarian, and he claims it's pointless to be a vegetarian as a means to oppose climate change, as it won't diminish the amount of animals being bred and killed: the majority of the beasty isn't so much in the eating but in all the products that get made from all the parts. It's not that the meat isn't an important factor(it is), but it's just one part of why the industry is raising cattle, not the whole reason.


----------

